# New Video



## Mao (Sep 26, 2002)

We finally finished our first effort video. It is Basic Banda y Banda. It features, as the title sais, basic banda y banda movements with myself and Guro Brian Johns. It is about 25 minutes long and is available for $19.95. If interested, e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com and thank you.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *We finally finished our first effort video. It is Basic Banda y Banda. It features, as the title sais, basic banda y banda movements with myself and Guro Brian Johns. It is about 25 minutes long and is available for $19.95. If interested, e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com and thank you.
> 
> ...




Dan,
First, Good Luck!

Next, on Banda Y Banda is this the side to side striking pattern? Taught high, low and mid? 
 Does the video cover application? or only the basic motions?

Best Rergards

Rich


----------



## Mao (Sep 27, 2002)

Yes. Banda y banda is the side to side motion. The motion itself is pretty simple. We demonstrate all 12 angles and use angles 1,2,5 and 12 for the applications, and there are a few applications for each of these angles. There is also an explanation for the applications. We even have some bloopers and the end of the video. Thanks for asking.

 Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *Yes. Banda y banda is the side to side motion. The motion itself is pretty simple. We demonstrate all 12 angles and use angles 1,2,5 and 12 for the applications, and there are a few applications for each of these angles. There is also an explanation for the applications. We even have some bloopers and the end of the video. Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...



MAO,

Just trying to generate more interest ;~)

Ciao

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *We finally finished our first effort video. It is Basic Banda y Banda.  *



Congratulations, Dan, on your first product.  Good luck with it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks Dan.
Thanks again Rich.

            Dan


----------

